# I can't see for the dust



## Gary0855 (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm gonna get a giant 6' pair of safety glasses. It should attract ALL the dust, the ones I wear seem to get almost all the dust now!......lol


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Dust collection is your friend.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

I think this calls for pix! :yes:


----------



## against_the_grain (Aug 15, 2010)

Static attracts the floating particles. Much like the screen of a tv.


----------



## Crusader (Jan 14, 2013)

against_the_grain said:


> Static attracts the floating particles. Much like the screen of a tv.


Well if that's the case I should just park the Mother in Law in the corner! :laughing:


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

exactly why i went to hand tools


----------

